# FMP PRIMER



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Did any body go to this on saterday ? I went and it was a blast. A realy fun 3-d coures and the party after words was fun to. The movie was dang good. Im looking forward to next year already.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang it... I can't believe I spaced it. Glad it was a good time... and as much muscle relaxer/pain killer junk as the doc had me on Friday/Sat/Sun, it probably would have been a hazy occurrence anyway. :lol: It sure sounded like a good time when I was talking to the UAC guys about it. G had 5 dollar ticket vouchers too and I didn't grab one. I'll probably just pick up the shop when they come out.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

all that five dollar thing was to just see the primer and then you could go to the after party but you would not got any of the awesome stuff we got. We payed 20 bucks for teh vip pass and we got more then that in the gifts.I seen G there and curley. It was a great time.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> all that five dollar thing was to just see the primer and then you could go to the after party but you would not got any of the awesome stuff we got. We payed 20 bucks for teh vip pass and we got more then that in the gifts.I seen G there and curley. It was a great time.


Yeah, G was talking like they had a lot of cool stuff to give out. Oh well... :| Anyone else go that you recognized from the league shoot this past winter?


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I wasn't able to get a babysitter for the night so i missed it. Dang it i like there videos there local and only archery which no one does.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope no body else. I just talked to Anothny why we where shooting on saterday moring and a little bit that night. I had my eyes opend up saterday moring from him and I have a hole new attude now. now I cant wait tell next year to have my bow in hand and so on. O yea they gave away soem good a$$ prizes.To bad I didnt win ony of the ones I wanted


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I just watched it this morning. It was their best one so far for sure. It was all huntin' and not all of the Hollywood Bull Crap!


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Was it deer only or did they mix in other animals?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

They kill Antelope and Deer.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Where have I been? How did I miss this??? Wanted to see Shawn's bucks.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

****! I missed it! :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Where have I been? How did I miss this??? Wanted to see Shawn's bucks.


Shawn's buck was a dandy.

Tex we know how much you like them. it ok buddy.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Actually, this was a really good hunting video, they did a good job.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Is the DVD out for sale yet? If so, where?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It not out yet. It should be out in about a week or two.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Actually, this was a really good hunting video, they did a good job.


If they promotes long range shots like in their other videos, it would NOT fit in my realm of a "really good video". I like hunting videos, but I do NOT like videos that promote bad hunting practices, but that is just me. Never met the guys who make them, have no real desire to do so. I like meeting bow HUNTERS, not arrow launchers.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Every one hunts differnt ways. if they want to shoot long rang and the do that all summer and know how to do it great my power to them. It not for every one to be shooting long ranges. I watch them shoot 122 yard on teh 3d coures and hit the target just right where it need to be it. they know what there doing. Maybe some people dont liek guided hunts.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Every one hunts differnt ways. if they want to shoot long rang and the do that all summer and know how to do it great my power to them. It not for every one to be shooting long ranges. I watch them shoot 122 yard on teh 3d coures and hit the target just right where it need to be it. they know what there doing. Maybe some people dont liek guided hunts.


Fair enough, it's not like that has never been relayed to me. Here is why I do NOT like 122 yard shots: I don't care how much you practice on targets, targets DON'T MOVE, animals DO! There are way too many uncontrolled factors involved on a 100+ yard shot, and being the worlds greatest archer does NOT change that. An arrow traveling at 300 FPS will take a full second to travel that far, how far can that deer move in one second? Far enough to make it a bad/terrible shot for sure. Then you add in the wind, thermals, other UNSEEN obstacles that affect arrow flight, and you are asking for trouble. If these guys feel comfortable doing it I can't stop them, but them PROMOTING it by putting it on video bugs me a lot. It HURTS the sport of bow hunting, if you want to take shots that long, buy a rifle tag!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im not saying im taking that long of shots. I agree with what you have said Pro. dont get me wrong. All im saying is that the way they hunt and we cant change that right ? So let just let it go. I didnt put this post up for people to start bashing them.I put it up so i cna see who all went to it from here that all.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Here we go again..................... o-||


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Here we go again..................... o-||


Nope in less it by other people. you bring the pop corn and I will bring the beer. I gave my point and that was it. Im not trying to start anything. I have nothing against pro he a smart guy.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

120 yd. shots are a blast!...if its foam your shooting at. I would never dream of shooting over 70 at a live animal. But to each their own...just dont count me in to fling 100yd+ at live bodies


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Some day I will be as cool as them, and I to will have groupies....


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go again..................... o-||
> ...


Cool, because I was NOT trying to go the rounds with you. I am saying that I as a passionate bow HUNTER, and as an ARCHER, see the difference between the two. And, IMHO ANY shot anywhere near/over 100 yards is NOT what a bow HUNTER would take, that is what an archer would do at a TARGET that does NOT MOVE. I feel strongly about promoting responsible hunting, and this video series does NOT do that in my view. If you like it and are buddies with these guys, good on you. We all have different standards/views, and at the end of the day the only ones that matter are the ones we can live with when we look in the mirror.

utfireman, I am a groupie, when are you going to give some love back? :evil:


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't take long shots either 60 yds is max for me but when you watch these videos they say it is not for everyone and they pratice a ton.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> I don't take long shots either 60 yds is max for me but when you watch these videos they say it is not for everyone and they pratice a ton.


How do you "practice" having the deer move while the arrow is in flight? :? Regardless of what they say, the fact that they glamorize it carries more weight than a disclaimer.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Doesn't matter if its Mossback, FMP, Trail of the Sportsman, Bubba Gump and his deer drives in Alabama with dogs or whatever... somebody is always going to have an issue with how folks are getting it done. Props to the guys for hunting in our backyard and taking great deer with a bow. Just like the shooting, getting to the places they go on foot isn't for everyone so its not like its easy stuff that the average couch potato hunter could accomplish. They'd be fooling themselves badly to think otherwise. These guys *are good *and it takes hard work to get that way. Whether its your style of good or not is irrelevant. I wish I could shoot as well as these guys do. 8)


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Riverrat, I think you give these guys a little more cedit than they deserve. I don't think hittin a deer in the spine at 90 yards is any kind of accomplishment. But like they say its not for everyone, I guess cause they fling arrows a little bit longer than us it makes them experts or whatever they think they are. I have soken to a few of them a couple times and I have been blown away at how ****y and arrogant they are. And in my book whenever you have to tell someone how great you are, your probably not all that great!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Every time I open my mouth regarding these guys I get called an "old timer" and told to shut up. So I'll just highlight some remarks that pretty much sums up FMP as a whole.

"How do you "practice" having the deer move while the arrow is in flight? :? Regardless of what they say, the fact that they glamorize it carries more weight than a disclaimer."

"I do NOT like videos that promote bad hunting practices, but that is just me."

"I watch them shoot 122 yard on teh 3d coures and hit the target just right where it need to be it. they know what there doing." 

"Here is why I do NOT like 122 yard shots: I don't care how much you practice on targets, targets DON'T MOVE, animals DO! There are way too many uncontrolled factors involved"

"If these guys feel comfortable doing it I can't stop them, but them PROMOTING it by putting it on video bugs me a lot. It HURTS the sport of bow hunting"

"Some day I will be as cool as them"

"I feel strongly about promoting responsible hunting, and this video series does NOT do that in my view."

"Props to the guys for hunting in our backyard and taking great deer with a bow."

"getting to the places they go on foot isn't for everyone so its not like its easy stuff that the average couch potato hunter could accomplish."

"I don't think hittin a deer in the spine at 90 yards is any kind of accomplishment."

Bottom line:
I respect how hard these guys work at what they do, but I DO NOT think they are being responsible stewards of our sport. When will it be "too" far? Archery hunting has never been about "how far", it's about "how close." When did you ever have an intimate, meaningful, passionate moment with someone from across the street...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I respect how hard these guys work at what they do, but I DO NOT think they are being responsible stewards of our sport. When will it be "too" far? *Archery hunting has never been about "how far", it's about "how close."* When did you ever have an intimate, meaningful, passionate moment with someone from across the street...


Statements like this is why I LOVE you TEX! You be the man.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunter said:


> Riverrat, I think you give these guys a little more cedit than they deserve. I don't think hittin a deer in the spine at 90 yards is any kind of accomplishment. But like they say its not for everyone, I guess cause they fling arrows a little bit longer than us it makes them experts or whatever they think they are. I have soken to a few of them a couple times and I have been blown away at how ****y and arrogant they are. And *in my book whenever you have to tell someone how great you are, your probably not all that great*!


Hmmmm great, now you've got me thinking. Seriously though... good point. A person I have played a lot of ball with once told me, "Its not ****y if you can back it up." Does that apply to these guys or are they really classless jerks? I've honestly not met them.... but am friends with a great guy who hunts the front and was actually helped out by the FMP boys on his hunt... allowing him to take an extremely nice buck as his first deer with a bow. They could have just as easily taken it for themselves.... but chose to help a brother out. That kind of stuff makes me want to give them the benefit of the doubt on things they do and the way they do them. I'd actually love to meet them and see for myself... yet another reason I'm kicking myself for missing the show the other night.

Oh... and Tex, I also agree with your statement about how close you can get being the point of archery. I wonder how much truth there is to a statement G made to me one night about long shots. It was basically.... "Some guys are good shots, and some guys are good hunters.... I'm not a great hunter so I have to be a good shot." I guess he was telling me that if you aren't "sneaky" then you have to work on taking some longer shots to compensate. Now, I don't know if he was kidding or what because I've not hunted with him but I think he's a good shot from the little bit I've seen.... maybe being a good shot is all thats left when there isn't any way to get just a little closer. No excuse, just another thing to think about I guess.


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

Tex,



AMEN!!!

Fortunately it is the bowhunters who understand what you are saying.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Oh... and Tex, I also agree with your statement about how close you can get being the point of archery. I wonder how much truth there is to a statement G made to me one night about long shots. It was basically.... *"Some guys are good shots, and some guys are good hunters.... I'm not a great hunter so I have to be a good shot."* I guess he was telling me that if you aren't "sneaky" then you have to work on taking some longer shots to compensate. Now, I don't know if he was kidding or what because I've not hunted with him but I think he's a good shot from the little bit I've seen.... maybe being a good shot is all thats left when there isn't any way to get just a little closer. No excuse, just another thing to think about I guess.


This kind of mindset is what does more damage than any other thing to bow HUNTING. If one is not a "good hunter" they should become one, not 'settle' taking long range shots! You said, "maybe being a good shot is all that's left when there isn't any way to get just a little closer", have you ever heard of LETTING the animal live to see another day while you become a HUNTER? Where is the rule that says get sort of close and then just launch an arrow from the next ridge over? That is NOT what a bow HUNTER would do. If "G" said such a thing, then shame on him! If he practices such behavior I can't type what I think of that.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

The ones I meet there on saterday where not ****y at all. they where class acts nice and friendly. I cant say that for some of the guys on this form that think there god and I ahte it to brake it to them there not no better then me or the next guy. I guess im not a bow hunter becasue I went to this show on saterday and had a great time. I would not shoot no futher then 50 yards. But I guess that make me a arrow flinger or shooter not a hunter. But Guy I didnt put this up on here for some BS crap I wanted to see who all went to it that I dint see from here that was it. If I want to see some BS on here I would just go find something else to read. Tex I think your a cool guy for hunting the way you do.I have nothing agaisnt any way that any body hunts. good luck to all this next month on your hunt bag the big one or your first deer.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Edit, my original post was WAY out of line, sorry for my stupidity!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Edit, my original post was WAY out of line, sorry for my stupidity!


You where fine Pro.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pro... I agree with let em walk if you can't get close enough. But... I've only been doing this for a year, where some of these other guys have been doing this since they could hold a bow steady. I'm certainly not in any sort of place to tell folks how to conduct themselves so I've kinda taken the approach that if they do it their way and it works for them, well.... ok. My way is going to be get as close as I think I can and still make a good shot. If I can't do that then I need to back off and try again later. My pins go to 60 yards. Do I want to take a shot over that?? No way man.... Its not like we're short on time if we hunt the extended so there will always be another day. 

About the FMP crew (and I think G is associated with them too if I remember right)... well, they've got some nice racks on their walls so they're getting it done one way or another. Gerald been really great to me over at the shop so for me, its the same thing as with the FMP guys... if he's getting it done his way... great. I'm definitely not going to judge him for that because thats certainly not my place. If guys can pull huge draw weights and stick deer at distances I wouldn't even dream of shooting and do it well... then all I can say is WOW! Not my bag but WOW! My way or theirs, yeah, I'll be impressed when they're packing those huge racks down the hill. It won't change how I hunt, but I'll certainly not hold back when I'm admiring the fruits of their labor. I've only touched "the front" a little but from what I saw just messing around... its no cakewalk climbing around those basins and the cliffs that go with them and I could see a longer shot being justified in those conditions. I can also see how not being great at one facet of hunting would make a guy work on other aspects of the game to still be effective at their chosen range. Of course, thats just my take on it and luckily we can all decide those little ethical mind battles for ourselves. 8)


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry to break up the banter....

What's the video called: FMP Primer?

Anyone know where can I get it and how much it costs?

Thanks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sliverflick said:


> Sorry to break up the banter....
> 
> What's the video called: FMP Primer?
> 
> ...


It should be coming out in a couple weeks at sportsman warehouse. Im not shure the the dvd is fgoing to be called but it will have FMP on the cover.You can oder it off there web site to if you want to do it that way. Im not shure how much it will be. here is there web site http://www.fmpfullmoonproductions.com/


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Isn't it called "Proof"? I thought thats what it said on the ticket vouchers Gerald had at UAC.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea after looking on there web site it called the proof.Sorry was not thinking right.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

FMP is an old skiing movie making sort of situation, and when they fell in love with hunting, they decided to parlay that with their love for making films, and have simply combinded the two. Their meathods are out there to be critiqued, and everyone has their own opinion, and since it is just as cool to spout off oppinions as it is to create movies, I say this, to each his own. 

Now my thoughts on some of what has been said here. How close is close, and how far is far? If one says archery is about getting close, then............ that is exactly what these guys did, they got as close as they could until they felt it was close enough, and then they named the film proof meet pudding, pudding proof. 

My ethics no matter how good I might think they are have still wound me up pooping some 25 yard shots and in, and I have been able to make a picture with a buck or two and an elk at a bit further than that. 

If I wanted to ride a high horse I would not own Arabians, but if you want to get on a high horse here, then to me, that is as cool a choice as these guys choosing to do what they want to do.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I just picked up my copy at Utah Archery Center and will watch it tonight. Overall, I enjoy their shows. I just like seeing local guys getting it done. It motivates me to get up high and chase a few deer of my own as well. I don't really worry about the long shots. I am limited to around 60 myself. I just need to work on my sneaky skills and get a little closer....


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, I watched the video last night and it was...okay. I have liked the previous ones so much because it was all mule deer in the high country except for the one moose hunt on the second one. This time around there was still some of that, but also plains hunts and hunts out of a hay-bale blind, and pronghorn hunts. The pronghorn hunts are cool and all-tough to put one down with a bow. But, I guess I was just disappointed that they changed their hunting areas/styles away from the high country. Half the appeal for me was that they were hunting such huge and steep country...It was very impressive. Anyone else feel that way?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

bigpapacow said:


> Half the appeal for me was that they were hunting such huge and steep country...It was very impressive. Anyone else feel that way?


I do.... I agree that I thought it was bada$$ that they were hunting the front for BIG deer. I'll never get tired of watching that.... it drives me thinking... you know, I could do that if I worked hard enough. Motivation is a great selling point. :wink:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Bigpappa, I agree with you, but as far as hunting vid's go, this was a good one for me. The fact that two of the bucks they killed on the front were not filmed, both 190 + bucks and did not make the movie, and the fact that none of the bucks on the film were taken on the front, it just goes to show how tough the front is and how rewarding a good front buck is. I would take one front buck over a 20 whitetail buck season in the midwest.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Why did they not film front bucks this time?? Just trying to offer something different?


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

They just were not able to bring the twain together.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here some pic I took on the shoot guys.

my buddy









me









Anthnoy









our group we shot with


----------

